# Sistemas de almacenamiento para backup

## cameta

¿Que sistema es aconsejable para hacer copias de seguridad del disco duro?

Tengo el disco duro lleno de peliculas y no es practico sacarlas para ponerlas en dvds.

----------

## i92guboj

[mod]Mensaje separado desde otro hilo. No tiene nada que ver.[/mod]

Mi método preferido para backups masivos hoy día es el disco duro. No creo que haya nada con un precio más barato por MB. Siempre estarán las unidades de cinta, pero son caras, muy caras. Al menos el desembolso inicial es muy elevado. Los discos duros son baratos. Una carcasa externa y listo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> [mod]Mensaje separado desde otro hilo. No tiene nada que ver.[/mod]
> 
> Mi método preferido para backups masivos hoy día es el disco duro. No creo que haya nada con un precio más barato por MB. Siempre estarán las unidades de cinta, pero son caras, muy caras. Al menos el desembolso inicial es muy elevado. Los discos duros son baratos. Una carcasa externa y listo.

 

Nada que ver con el tema pero si pesa el cambio de avatar!

----------

## natxoblogg

Si no quieres grabar en dvd's lo aconsejable es en otro disco duro, una copia de respaldo, es la forma más barata que se me ocurre.

La forma cara, ya la sabemos todos... RAID!!

Dios!! i92guboj, estabamos acostumbrados a verte de negro!! se me hará extraño el nuevo avatar.jaja.

----------

## cameta

Gracias por la respuesta. Compraré un disco duro externo. Tampoco tengo necesidad de cosas caras que son peliculas no la contabilidad de una empresa.

----------

## i92guboj

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Gracias por la respuesta. Compraré un disco duro externo. Tampoco tengo necesidad de cosas caras que son peliculas no la contabilidad de una empresa.

 

Un consejo. Compara precios de disco duro externo con precio de disco duro normal+carcasa. En ocasiones conviene más montártelo tú mismo. El resultado final va a ser el mismo pero puede que ahorres unos euros.

----------

## cameta

Gracias por el consejo.

----------

## cameta

Tenias razón se ahorra y bastante. Y más teniendo en cuenta que es tan solo para almacenar peliculas.

Aparte de la ventaja de poder almacenar a parte el disco duro y poder abrir la unidad sin dificultades.

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema del almacenamiento es constante. uno baja, quema dvds (siempre que sean dvd5, xq ya los mas grandes son carisimos en precio/gb).

es cuestiond e acostumbrarse. cada tanto, disco extra

----------

## i92guboj

Para copias de seguridad yo uso un sistema sencillo pero que me ha resultado bastante eficaz. Como ya dije más arriba, tiro de discos duros. Siempre tengo una carcasa usb abierta encima de mi escritorio, y la uso a modo de disquetera. Enchufo y desenchufo discos duros como quién inserta un disquete de 3.5 pulgadas. Las copias de seguridad no necesitan moverse de mi casa. Los discos duros los almaceno en su protector de plástico que viene de fábrica en un lugar cerca de mi escritorio.

Bueno, bonito y barato, como dicen por aquí. Y cumple con creces las demandas de mi sistema doméstico.

----------

## cameta

Ya me lo he comprado.   Un disco duro de 500 gigas y ahora me ha surjido la duda de que sistema de particionamiento y de archivos es el mas adecuado.

----------

## i92guboj

Si va a ser para copias de seguridad un único sistema de archivos es usualmente la mejor opción. Ni siquiera necesitas particiones. Puedes formatear directamente el dispositivo tal cual (p. ej. sdc en lugar de sdc1). Sobre el sistema a usar, cada uno tiene sus preferencias. Aunque ext3 es usualmente considerado como el más fiable y resistente, que es lo que debería primar en una copia de seguridad.

----------

## natxoblogg

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  Sobre el sistema a usar, cada uno tiene sus preferencias. Aunque ext3 es usualmente considerado como el más fiable y resistente, que es lo que debería primar en una copia de seguridad.

 

Recuerdo que un profesor mio me comentó alguna vez que el Raiser era el mejor para copias de seguridad, porque se concibió para ello, y que permite encriptación a bajo nivel y movidas extrañas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    Sobre el sistema a usar, cada uno tiene sus preferencias. Aunque ext3 es usualmente considerado como el más fiable y resistente, que es lo que debería primar en una copia de seguridad. 
> 
> Recuerdo que un profesor mio me comentó alguna vez que el Raiser era el mejor para copias de seguridad, porque se concibió para ello, y que permite encriptación a bajo nivel y movidas extrañas.

 

Seguramente tu profesor se refería a la bitácora (journal). ReiserFS fue si no recuerdo mal el primer fs en incluir dicha funcionalidad en Linux. Pero a día de hoy todos los fs modernos lo soportan. Hasta donde yo se, ReiserFS no fue específicamente diseñado para backups (no soy especialista en sistemas de ficheros así que bienvenidas sean las correcciones), sino que es un fs de propósito general, tal y como la familia extended y muchos otros.

Por lo demás, los sistemas de ficheros son como los equipos de fútbol: cada uno tiene su favorito y meterse en polémica es -en el mejor de los casos- inútil.

----------

## cameta

Supongo que con ext3 voy mas que servido.

----------

## i92guboj

Quizás te interese leer la documentación del comando mkfs correspondiente. ext3 reserva por defecto un 5% del espacio para root, lo cual en una unidad de backups es un desperdicio. (parámetro -m)

----------

## pelelademadera

yo elegiria el fs en base a lo que vas a almacenar. reiserfs tiene muy buena performance al igual que xfs.

reiser con ficheros chicos, y xfs con ficheros mas bien grandes.

de todas maneras, si solo escribes para hacer backups, es muy raro que se corrompa el fs, por lo que es inutil pensar en confiabilidad y demas.

por otra parte, lo que me fijaria seria que sea leible desde cualquier s.o, y ahi aparece ntfs y ext3 que tiene drivers para win2, asi que estimo que para mac tambien.

reiserfs solo puede ser leido desde win2, al menos eso es lo que puedo hacer yo.

te recomiendo que hagas 2 particiones en la unidad, una chica, bien chica, con el driver para win2 y mac del fs que usas en la unidad, y la otra para el backup en si. y listo, ahi vas a poder hacer lo que quieras en cualquier pc

----------

## i92guboj

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo elegiria el fs en base a lo que vas a almacenar. reiserfs tiene muy buena performance al igual que xfs.
> 
> reiser con ficheros chicos, y xfs con ficheros mas bien grandes.

 

Cuando en XFS se habla de "grande" nos referimos al orden de varios cientos de gigas, o incluso de terabyte(s). Una película avi no es "grande" en ese sentido, y se puede almacenar eficientemente en cualquier fs.

 *Quote:*   

> te recomiendo que hagas 2 particiones en la unidad, una chica, bien chica, con el driver para win2 y mac del fs que usas en la unidad, y la otra para el backup en si. y listo, ahi vas a poder hacer lo que quieras en cualquier pc

 

No se si la cosa habrá cambiado con Vista o 7, pero al menos la última vez que probé en XP, el SO no reconocía más que la primera partición de mi pendrive USB. Lo sé porque quise hacer eso mismo que tú comentas, y me encontré con que Windows tan solo veía la primera partición, y no había forma de acceder a la otra, ya fuera con o sin driver ext3. 

La limitación que describo afectaba a un dispositivo flash, no se si existe también para discos duros que se usan por USB. Todo es probar, pero si vas a hacerlo asegúrate al principio, no vaya a ser que desperdicies tiempo para nada.

----------

## cameta

¿A que os referis con el driver para windows?

----------

## galidor

Creo que se refieren al driver de lectura para sistemas de ficheros ext2/3 en windows.

Por otro lado, acabo de cerrar un hilo donde pedía ayuda para automatizar copias de seguridad en discos externos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820882.html

Quizá te sirva de ayuda. El script que gasto utiliza rsync por debajo y también podría dejarlo por aquí.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Pues hare esto:

Una partición de 10 gigas NTFS por si deseo copiar algo de un windows y no tengo/puedo instalar el driver

El resto ext3.

¿Algun driver recomendable?

http://www.fs-driver.org/

Supongo que esto debe de ir bién

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *cameta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El resto ext3.
> 
> ¿Algun driver recomendable?
> ...

 

sys-fs/ntfs3g soporta la lectura/escritura en ntfs perfectamente y http://www.fs-driver.org/ no soporta journaling. Es imposible hacer comprender al kernel de windows ese concepto, por lo que sé.

Si tienes sistemas windows, todo en ntfs y con ntfs3g, es lo menos problemático a simple vista   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cameta

Gracias. Cuando tenga un rato me montaré la cosa.

----------

